# DRUMMOND island



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Is there a camp ground on the island for a 5 wheeler????


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

We don't have a 5th, but we camped at the township park and I'm sure that you could get in there.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

The township park can accommodate fifth wheels, as well as a couple of private campgrounds that have the facilities for them. Check with Drummond Island Tourism Association on their website.


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.wa-wenresort.com/ Nice people!
http://www.arnoldslanding.com/ Quiet and friendly


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Hey James How ya been? There is a campground out near sheepranch road. I think its new. It look like it was pretty nice.


----------

